# General > Recipes >  Recipe books

## silverlady

Did anyone get any good cook books for Christmas?  My girls got me Jamie Oliver "30 minute meals" and I can't wait to try them out - looks fabulous!!

----------


## Dadie

I got my obligatory cookbook from my Mum.
This year I got Ma Broons cookbook!
I love flicking through cookbooks, but, I never follow a dinner recipe as I substitute!
Mum got an african cookbook for the traditionally built woman...Its full of stories and ancedotes as well as recipes...

----------


## silverlady

African one sounds interesting!  I love cookbooks too, but make excuse of not having time to try any - think Im just scared!  Jamies ones are good, you get the starter, main, pud and drink all on one page.  I got his Christmas magazine and some lovely new ideas in there too.  Fancied getting Nigella's book too - she makes things look delish!

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Jamie's sounds good!
I got the Hummingbird Bakery book from a friend in Edinburgh... full of cupcakes and pies, so I'll be even more traditionally built soon!!

----------


## beetlecrusher

I got the River Cottage Everyday book - its lovely and I can't wait to try some of the recipes. I'd also like Jamie's - maybe for my birthday hint hint  :Smile:

----------


## chaz

> Jamie's sounds good!
> I got the Hummingbird Bakery book from a friend in Edinburgh... full of cupcakes and pies, so I'll be even more traditionally built soon!!


Yes we have that one definatly piles on the pounds lol but very good x

----------


## Ricco

Mrs R got Jamie's 30 min meals.  I got The Curry Cookbook - a spiral bound volume by Love Food of Australia. Recipes look very good and seem quite simples.

----------


## sweetpea

I got Nigella Kitchen, haven't tied anything yet but I've read quite a few chapters. I saw Jamies 30 min meals on the telly, seems it's all in the prep, oven on, kettle boiling, pots at the ready.

----------


## cherokee

We got Nigel Slater's "The Kitchen Diaries" from OH's parents.

OH made one recipe already on New Year's Day - _gorgeous (the recipe BTW........ not my OH.....((he's just FAR to good to eat))   !!!)_

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I got the Gordon Ramsay Christmas cook book! Iv taken a few wee things out of it already and cant wait to make a beef wellington!  :: 

Also just purchased another cheapy cook book. Hundreds of meals for students. basically doing tasty dishes on a low budget. 

I am quite interested in jamies 30 minute meals. Is it quite good?

----------


## Dadie

I loved my mums old glasgow cookbook (the purple book) as the recipes were simple and worked!
It was great for baking as well...but I can only find the newer books that use grams while I still bake and cook in pounds and ounces!

----------


## pumkin

I got the River Cottage Everyday book, it looks fantastic. I love how he grows all his on veg etc, its very inspiring. Also got a Gordon Ramsey book which is  very good. we tried his recipie and technique for scrambled egg with smoked salmon. Superb  :Smile:

----------


## starflower

I got the favourite Camping Recipes (simple dishes for campers and caravanners), delighted with it we do a lot of camping and it is small enough to take with you. Although will not be waiting until the camping season to try them out, the recipes are so easy could even try it on the BBQ in the garden when its warmer!!  :Smile:

----------


## Hoida

Like Dadie I like the Glasgow cookery book and have avery old Pears cookery book must be about 100years old and always fall back on it for basics. All measurements are in cups and spoons or ounces I can't get to grips with grams.

----------


## Hoida

Should have said I like Jamie Olivers 30minute meals but you really need to be organised and have everything prepared for the food to be ready in 30minutes! ::

----------

